# Corsair 5000D Airflow



## Darksaber (Jan 14, 2021)

The Corsair 5000D Airflow is the first full-tower chassis from the brand with their new signature look, and the yellow color accents we first saw in the 4000D. As the name and form factor imply, the 5000D Airflow is both taller and deeper, but still follows the same clean and beautiful design language while offering more space and cooling possibilities.

*Show full review*


----------



## Anymal (Jan 14, 2021)

Lol, they took something from Define series and phanteks 719, voila, corsair leading inovator.


----------



## Aretak (Jan 14, 2021)

Never can understand the amount of tint on a side panel being listed as a negative by some reviewers. At worst it's a matter of personal preference. The dark tint was one of the reasons I picked the 4000D. It looks great, and if you don't like it there's the white version with a clear glass panel anyway.


----------



## thegnome (Jan 14, 2021)

Should've really been cheaper or included more in the box for the price, thing barely has any fans pre-installed and is generally just a nice big box but for over 150$?


----------



## ThrashZone (Jan 14, 2021)

Aretak said:


> Never can understand the amount of tint on a side panel being listed as a negative by some reviewers. At worst it's a matter of personal preference. The dark tint was one of the reasons I picked the 4000D. It looks great, and if you don't like it there's the white version with a clear glass panel anyway.


Hi,
Yeah tint keeps sunlight out not a bad thing for water cooling with clear tubing and plexi water blocks.


----------



## claes (Jan 14, 2021)

If the CPU comparisons are no longer comparable to previous reviews due to a remount, isn’t the whole test bed incomparable to previous tests as a result (since CPU temps will effect chassis temps overall)?


----------



## Anayalator94 (Jan 14, 2021)

The 4000D Airflow is where I keep my build. Amazing price for the airflow and space at $80. This seems a bit overpriced rn bc it is new hardware. The price will come down, and buy it when it does. These towers are easily a product you buy it and forget it bc it does what it needs to without breaking the bank.


----------



## Tulatin (Jan 14, 2021)

How did that 3200 kit do?

I have one that I picked up second hand; I managed 3866 at 16/17/17 (My notes may be wrong), but I can't get 4000 to be stable for the life of me on a 3900X and an X470 Aorus Ultra Gaming w/ F60c


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 14, 2021)

4 SSD's at the back of the motherboard, yes I like that!


----------



## KrazedOmega (Jan 14, 2021)

Too expensive.
Tint too dark.
Not enough 140mm fan mounts.


----------



## Chrispy_ (Jan 15, 2021)

If you're not going to put at least two triple-fan radiators into this and fill the space with lots of watercooling pipework, it's just going to look completely empty.

The 4000D is big enough for almost everyone and if you wanted this airflow design, surely you've already bought an 011-Dynamic by now? There's certainly merit to side-exhausting a triple-fan radiator at the front of the case, since you can then also exhaust a triple fan radiator at the top and still have it breathe in cool air. 

Honestly though, if you need that much cooling (7 fan exhausts) I'm pretty sure that running just three fans for intake (and having them filtered) is going to cause some airflow restriction for the design's presumed intention of running 2x360 or even 2x420 radiators + an extra 140 exhaust at the rear...


----------



## Makaveli (Jan 16, 2021)

KrazedOmega said:


> Too expensive.
> Tint too dark.
> Not enough 140mm fan mounts.



One of the design choices I don't like on this case is dust filter at the bottom. The filter should cover the whole underside of the case and be removable from the front, this way you don't have to go around to the back of the case to access it.


----------



## Caring1 (Jan 16, 2021)

I've got the 450D and am quite happy with it, the only aspect I don't like is the push to open front panel which I seem to bump often and have to click shut again.


----------



## John Naylor (Feb 12, 2021)

Anything above 40 db is gonna be no go for me ... don't have any builds where fan speeds get much over 550 rpm except under stress testing.  Unless gaming, most fans drop into passive mode and shut off.


----------

